# "A" for effort



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Shi was kind enough to share this picture with us all, I just love it...BUT, I do feel bad for the poor sparrow about to land on his lil' feathered hiney


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

that is an awesome pic hahaha just another day in the life of birds living on the streets lol now living as my desktop thanks for sharing that moment


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

PETE! BLESS YOUR HEART!! THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING!!

That picture was sent to me by Paws (Jim) in Alaska. I had asked him if he could post on the site but he has been very busy lately, Luckily, I had forwarded this picture to some of the site members and a request was made to post it. I don't do pictures, sooooo, did the next best thing...asked Pete!

Actually, according to Little Bird, those so called "little guys," MANY TIMES, take the prize AWAY from the giant pigeons! Don't feel sorry for the mighty mites! They get their share!! 

Laughter is truly the best medicine! ENJOY!!

Love and hugs

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Too cute.....thanks Shi and Pete.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you posted the picture Pete, and thanks for sharing it Shi.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*GREAT PICTURE Wish it was a vidio would like to see how the little fisty guy made out. lol lol .GEORGE*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, Pete and Jim - many thanks for putting this on the forum. It is truly one of the most endearing pictures I've ever seen. That little sparrow is tenacious.

It is one I will use frequently for my desktop.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the bird at the top is the referee


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Some things just make my heart glad. This is one of such. Thanks Pete and Shi.

I am here to testify that no matter how bad things look for that little Sparrow, he *will* get some of that bread.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's just priceless.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you! for sharing. That is cute!



> now living as my desktop


Great idea.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just an FYI...

A suggestion was made about the possibility of entering the pic in the Drs. Foster/Smith contest.

Don't know if that would be good idea. The picture came from somewhere on the net. As mentioned, Jim (Paws) sent it to me and said he wasn't interested in entering the contest. I don't know if the original photographer would have a problem with someone else entering his picture.

Don't think we will have any problem with the posting here. Sure is a CUTE picture! Glad you all are enjoying!


Shi


----------

